# Poll: SBGW231 or SBGX331



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

****edit - decision made:









Review to come. *

SBGW231








SBGX331








SBGX319








Hi all,

In my journey to a GS only collection, I am looking to add a no-date dress watch and my options so far are the SBGW231, SBGX331 and (recently added) SBGX319.

Advantage 231:

Dial and hands (very calatrava-esque)
Display caseback

Advantage 331:

Always ready 9f movement
JDM (will never see another in the wild)
price (2.2k vs 3.7 on the secondary market)
Thinnest in absolute and ratio measurements at 10.4mm (38mm x 10.4mm)
Advantage 319:

Always ready 9f movement
JDM (will never see another in the wild)
price (2.2k vs 3.7 on the secondary market)
Blends the 231 case and dial aesthetic with the 9F
Comes with a bracelet (will replace with a strap)
Some context, my current rotation includes 2 spring drive GMT's, 2 hi-beat 44GS GMT's (you think I enjoy the GMT complication- you bet  ), and a 9F diver.

What do you think? Have another model to suggest? Guidelines are:

time only
light dial
under 40mm


----------



## mark.wilo13 (Jul 19, 2015)

Have you considered the SBGW235. That is a JDM model and is similar to the 231, but comes with a slightly darker dial, a bracelet and has the heat blued seconds hand. In my opinion it’s superior to the 231. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

both 9F?

very similar. I would go for the dial of the bottom one.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

mark.wilo13 said:


> Have you considered the SBGW235. That is a JDM model and is similar to the 231, but comes with a slightly darker dial, a bracelet and has the heat blued seconds hand. In my opinion it's superior to the 231.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, will look up that suggestion. The blue seconds hand is very well placed.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Between the two, SBGW231. Something very romantic about a no-frill handwound GS. But I voted Other, because as @mark.wilo13 said, I'd go for the SBGW235 personally.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Pongster said:


> both 9F?
> 
> very similar. I would go for the dial of the bottom one.


The SBGW231 has a manual version of the 9S6x family of movements. I don't actually take this as a good thing because of the premium in purchase price and service costs down the line. It is also a thicker watch because of the mechanical movement.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

mark.wilo13 said:


> Have you considered the SBGW235. That is a JDM model and is similar to the 231, but comes with a slightly darker dial, a bracelet and has the heat blued seconds hand. In my opinion it's superior to the 231.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^^^ this.
I have the old branding SBGW035.
I paid less for it new from a Japanese AD than I would have for the SBGW031 at the Seiko boutique (the 231 031 trickled into the US, back then).
Considering the bracelet costs ~ $1200, it was quite the deal. Plus, that blued second hand!
You have more flexibility with the bracelet, switch to a strap and the watch looks much dressier.
Old photo:










Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## swish77 (Sep 27, 2008)

Much prefer the design of the SBGX331, with the curvier lugs and the more elegant hour markers. However, it’s quartz, so it depends on your preference. I have a feeling that this design appeals mostly to guys who love vintage watches, so a quartz movement might be a deal-breaker.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

whineboy said:


> ^^^ this.
> I have the old branding SBGW035.
> I paid less for it new from a Japanese AD than I would have for the SBGW031 at the Seiko boutique (the 231 trickled into the US, back then).
> Considering the bracelet costs ~ $1200, it was quite the deal. Plus, that blued second hand!
> ...


Thanks for chiming in.

How do find the older double branding on this watch compared to newer cleaner dial?

I find that GS models that have text at 6 o'clock mitigates the clean/double branding question but the models that have no text (automatic/spring drive/hi-beat/gmt) look more cluttered in the photos.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

swish77 said:


> Much prefer the design of the SBGX331, with the curvier lugs and the more elegant hour markers. However, it's quartz, so it depends on your preference. I have a feeling that this design appeals mostly to guys who love vintage watches, so a quartz movement might be a deal-breaker.


Thanks for weighing in. I actually like quartz for watches that I don't wear frequently (likebeaters and dress watches)


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Prefer the case shape and lugs of sbgw231 more


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

cheu_f50 said:


> Prefer the case shape and lugs of sbgw231 more


Appreciate the input.

I (marginally) prefer the classic SBGW aesthetic over the modern SBGX look but I rather the 9Fxx over the the 9S6x.

decisions decisions decisions....


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm actually in a very similar position as you are. I prefer the SBGW235 of all the suggestions here for the blue seconds hand alone. I don't care for the bracelet on it and would probably sell it to pick up the GS gator strap and clasp. 

I've considered the SBGX331, however there are hardly any photos of it out there. I can't see it enough to really appreciate it. I've also never seen one of them used before, so if you found one for $2200 I would jump on it. My only gripe with the 331 is that it's priced $12-1300 more than your standard SBGX259 (which I've previously owned, and am again contemplating for the crisp white dial.) I don't understand the value proposition of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Thanks for chiming in.
> 
> How do find the older double branding on this watch compared to newer cleaner dial?
> 
> I find that GS models that have text at 6 o'clock mitigates the clean/double branding question but the models that have no text (automatic/spring drive/hi-beat/gmt) look more cluttered in the photos.


Like you, my eyes are caught by the balance of the dials. 
I prefer the old double-branded dials over the new equivalents which don't have text on their dial bottoms, even if it's not as clean a look. But plenty of folks strongly prefer the cleaner look.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

busch12 said:


> I'm actually in a very similar position as you are. I prefer the SBGW235 of all the suggestions here for the blue seconds hand alone. I don't care for the bracelet on it and would probably sell it to pick up the GS gator strap and clasp.
> 
> I've considered the SBGX331, however there are hardly any photos of it out there. I can't see it enough to really appreciate it. I've also never seen one of them used before, so if you found one for $2200 I would jump on it. My only gripe with the 331 is that it's priced $12-1300 more than your standard SBGX259 (which I've previously owned, and am again contemplating for the crisp white dial.) I don't understand the value proposition of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great point about the SBGX259 (I owned one as well a year back) but the date killed it for me. The dial was also a tad to cold for my liking with the silver and white color scheme.


----------



## Gprog (Jun 26, 2018)

Like others have said, I'd choose the SBGW235 with the blued seconds hand since you're already considering the 231.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

If you consider the SBGW231, you should definitely try it before you buy, as it's really quite thick relative to its case size. For me, it was like wearing a pebble on your wrist, which is not something I appreciate on a hand wound small diameter watch that is aesthetically a dress watch (but not in terms of case proportions and feel on the wrist).


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

mleok said:


> If you consider the SBGW231, you should definitely try it before you buy, as it's really quite thick relative to its case size. For me, it was like wearing a pebble on your wrist, which is not something I appreciate on a hand wound small diameter watch that is aesthetically a dress watch (but not in terms of case proportions and feel on the wrist).


Thanks M.

I largely agree with that sentiment but that dial is so classic.

If only more manufacturers paid attention to the dial, hands, and case of a watch like grand Seiko does... a similar look from another brand with comparable dial work will come with a hand finished movement and a price to match!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Hope pictures are welcome .


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

kritameth said:


> Hope pictures are welcome .
> View attachment 15655537
> View attachment 15655536


🔥🔥🔥

Thanks for sharing!

Did the 231 feel _chunky_?


----------



## Kele1976 (Mar 22, 2020)

SBGW235. Like the 231 but with blued seconds hand and steel "beads of rice" bracelet. Formerly JDM but now available in the uk via Seiko boutique.

Considered this but decided I preferred 100m WR so got another sbgr but the AD was happy to provide both bracelet and original GS strap so I'm sure they'll do the same for a bit more £££


----------



## Kele1976 (Mar 22, 2020)

Looking at it again I think this is going back on my to-get but I’ll have to save for a couple of years to get it.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Kele1976 said:


> SBGW235. Like the 231 but with blued seconds hand and steel "beads of rice" bracelet. Formerly JDM but now available in the uk via Seiko boutique.
> 
> Considered this but decided I preferred 100m WR so got another sbgr but the AD was happy to provide both bracelet and original GS strap so I'm sure they'll do the same for a bit more £££
> 
> View attachment 15655628


Which SBGR did you pick up?

I had a SBGR099 (41mm no date silver dial) and SBGR087 (37mm brown dial) but they did not suit my style.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Kele1976 said:


> Looking at it again I think this is going back on my to-get but I'll have to save for a couple of years to get it.


completely relate to this


----------



## Kele1976 (Mar 22, 2020)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> completely relate to this
> 
> View attachment 15655658


Dude ... it's a vicious cycle. I'm blaming you if my marriage falls apart over this! ?


----------



## Kele1976 (Mar 22, 2020)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Which SBGR did you pick up?
> 
> I had a SBGR099 (41mm no date silver dial) and SBGR087 (37mm brown dial) but they did not suit my style.


SBGR251 ... I've got tiny wrists so can't do bigger than 39mm.

I did get AD to include gs leather strap along with bracelet for an extra £100!


----------



## Kele1976 (Mar 22, 2020)

If it helps, whilst I think a manual no-date is the classic dress watch look the sbgw is rather thick. That doesn’t bother me but I also like a date (I’m not sophisticated enough to wear one without) so my current dress watch is an sbgx263 on leather strap. It also means I can just pick it up and go


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

231 if only those but agree with those who bring up the 235. . .


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

drhr said:


> 231 if only those but agree with those who bring up the 235. . .
> View attachment 15655682


Beautiful shot that really captures the dial


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2018)

whineboy said:


> ^^^ this.
> I have the old branding SBGW035.
> I paid less for it new from a Japanese AD than I would have for the SBGW031 at the Seiko boutique (the 231 trickled into the US, back then).
> Considering the bracelet costs ~ $1200, it was quite the deal. Plus, that blued second hand!
> ...


Normally I would say this type of watch is a dress watch and should never be on a bracelet or mesh, the "Beads of Rice" bracelet makes it look stunning!


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Kele1976 said:


> If it helps, whilst I think a manual no-date is the classic dress watch look the sbgw is rather thick. That doesn't bother me but I also like a date (I'm not sophisticated enough to wear one without) so my current dress watch is an sbgx263 on leather strap. It also means I can just pick it up and go


Thanks for the input on thickness.

I must confess, I am somewhat anal retentive and pedantic the times and it would irk me immensely to wear a watch set with the wrong date.

The no date requirement is for my own sanity rather than formality ;-)


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Kele1976 said:


> SBGW235. Like the 231 but with blued seconds hand and steel "beads of rice" bracelet. Formerly JDM but now available in the uk via Seiko boutique.
> 
> Considered this but decided I preferred 100m WR so got another sbgr but the AD was happy to provide both bracelet and original GS strap so I'm sure they'll do the same for a bit more ££


Yes. I think mark.wilo13 and I were trying to say this in posts 2 and 7.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Normally I would say this type of watch is a dress watch and should never be on a bracelet or mesh, the "Beads of Rice" bracelet makes it look stunning!


Yes. It's an amazing bracelet, the most comfortable I've worn, the many links make it quite supple.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> 🔥🔥🔥
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Did the 231 feel _chunky_?


Didn't cross my mind TBH. I suppose some will be bothered by it, but I lived with <7mm watches for quite a while and the SBGW231's thickness didn't rub me the wrong way. Perhaps I was too focus on that beautiful curved dial and handset.


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

I voted 319. 9f is a no brainer and the styling is very much like the early 1960 with heavy lugs, and it looks super on a strap. I tried it on while in Tokyo but went with a nother brand that time. You can´t really go wrong with eather style-wise, but why go with anything less than 9f when it´s avalible?


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Barbababa said:


> I voted 319. 9f is a no brainer and the styling is very much like the early 1960 with heavy lugs, and it looks super on a strap. I tried it on while in Tokyo but went with a nother brand that time. You can´t really go wrong with eather style-wise, but why go with anything less than 9f when it´s avalible?


Thank you for sharing your experience. You're the first person I've come across that has handled in the 319 in person.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

kritameth said:


> Didn't cross my mind TBH. I suppose some will be bothered by it, but I lived with <7mm watches for quite a while and the SBGW231's thickness didn't rub me the wrong way. Perhaps I was too focus on that beautiful curved dial and handset.


I wouldn't call it chunky (but I do use that term to describe my 44GS-cased SBGJ001 due to its short L2L and 14mm+ thickness). It's more like wearing a lovely little pillbox on my wrist. I haven't been able to capture this in any pix I've taken.

These pix, not mine, do a good job of conveying what I tried to describe.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2018)

whineboy said:


> Yes. It's an amazing bracelet, the most comfortable I've worn, the many links make it quite supple.


I know, did the bracelet come stock, or was it aftermarket.

I purchased my from Watch Geckota.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

whineboy said:


> I wouldn't call it chunky (but I do use that term to describe my 44GS-cased SBGJ001 due to its short L2L and 14mm+ thickness). It's more like wearing a lovely little pillbox on my wrist. I haven't been able to capture this in any pix I've taken.
> 
> These pix, not mine, do a good job of conveying what I tried to describe.


I own a 44GS GMT as well and really appreciate the comparison.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I know, did the bracelet come stock, or was it aftermarket.
> 
> I purchased my from Watch Geckota.
> 
> View attachment 15655988


Stock, came with the W035.

Having a great time.
whineboy


----------



## mark.wilo13 (Jul 19, 2015)

Anybody know if the beads of rice bracelet for the 235 has half links? Or can half links be bought? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

mark.wilo13 said:


> Anybody know if the beads of rice bracelet for the 235 has half links? Or can half links be bought?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark.wilo13 (Jul 19, 2015)

whineboy said:


> Nope.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a shame.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> The SBGW231 has a manual version of the 9S6x family of movements. I don't actually take this as a good thing because of the premium in purchase price and service costs down the line. It is also a thicker watch because of the mechanical movement.


i would normally pick manual over quartz. But the GS quartz is superb. So hard choice if just based on movement.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Most of the votes so far are for the traditional SBGW231/235 and similar looking SBGX319.

Why no ❤ for the SBGX331?


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience. You're the first person I've come across that has handled in the 319 in person.


Some pics for inspiration (borrowed from instagram user okmy_jp and syokudosan)


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Barbababa said:


> Some pics for inspiration (borrowed from instagram user okmy_jp and syokudosan)
> View attachment 15656864


This picture really captures the unique bracelet bracelet style. Haven't seen this before with GS.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

If I was buying it’d be the 231.


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> This picture really captures the unique bracelet bracelet style. Haven't seen this before with GS.


Me neither, but I would not wear it on anything but a nice leather. The one I got instead was the Citizen Chronomaster CTQ57-1201. Very similar look and one that also looks super on a strap.
















No longer in production.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Barbababa said:


> Me neither, but I would not wear it on anything but a nice leather. The one I got instead was the Citizen Chronomaster CTQ57-1201. Very similar look and one that also looks super on a strap.
> View attachment 15657176
> 
> View attachment 15657181
> ...


Love the tall profile of the dial markers highlighted in your second picture. They provide a lot of depth.


----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

I'm a fan of the 231 myself and love the size on my slightly smaller than 6.75" wrist.


----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Most of the votes so far are for the traditional SBGW231/235 and similar looking SBGX319.
> 
> Why no ❤ for the SBGX331?


I would not mind one, I think it´s a very sleek model with a design that gives it personality. And it sits very nice on the wrist to  And if we go Platinum sbgx329 I´ll take two 
But this time it was to guide the TS...


----------



## BGBC (Apr 24, 2017)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Why no ❤ for the SBGX331?


It got my vote


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Decision made:








Review to come.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Ayoungentrepreneur said:


> Decision made:
> Review to come.


Elegance personified. Wear it in good health and with good luck.


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Awesome! Looking forward to the review and some wrist shots!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

Uhhhh that 331 makes me want to get a quartz. I’ve been eyeing the 231 due to reminding me of a PP with the cream dial. But the case shape and thinness of the 331 is sexy.


----------



## Cedyan (May 31, 2018)

Absolutely stunning, the black crocodile strap match perfectly the champagne dial! I voted for the SBGX319 but the great think with GS is there is no wrong choice! Enjoy your new timekeeper!
More picks please!


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh wow you can find the 331 used on Timepeaks for close to $2000 too.


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

whineboy said:


> Elegance personified. Wear it in good health and with good luck.


Thanks!



busch12 said:


> Awesome! Looking forward to the review and some wrist shots!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My pleasure 










Jason Bourne said:


> Uhhhh that 331 makes me want to get a quartz. I've been eyeing the 231 due to reminding me of a PP with the cream dial. But the case shape and thinness of the 331 is sexy.


Did someone say thin? Compared to my SBGH213










Cedyan said:


> Absolutely stunning, the black crocodile strap match perfectly the champagne dial! I voted for the SBGX319 but the great think with GS is there is no wrong choice! Enjoy your new timekeeper!
> More picks please!


And another wrist shot in direct natural lighting:









*the oem strap was a little worse for wear on the inside so I will try saddle soap and conditioner to see if that helps. Otherwise I will pick up a Veblenist ? in black. The strap pictured is an oem GS _bolstered_ alligator strap so not quite the perfect match ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Jason Bourne said:


> Oh wow you can find the 331 used on Timepeaks for close to $2000 too.


And pray DHL doesn't f#ck up (yes there is a story here...)


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh trust me I bought a watch last March. Took over a month.

Do you like the brushed sides of the case? I think that’s what I like about the 331. Can you take more pics!?


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)

Jason Bourne said:


> Do you like the brushed sides of the case? I think that's what I like about the 331. Can you take more pics!?


Will report back in detail in my review, but first need to wear this for a couple of days 

Here's a quick and dirty pic


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh wow gorgeous!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Congratulations, very clean looking GS. Their dials without a reserve indicator really do look better!


----------

